# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Свежий развод по аське про удаление номера :)

## TANUKI

"  593214686 (16:09:39 19/05/2009)
Здраствуйте, Ваш ICQ номер в черном списке базы данных номеров.В течение суток Вам необходимо активировать номер повторно, отправив бесплатное смс сообщение с текстом w14280 на короткий номер 6008.Тем самым доказав что Вы не робот.В противном случае Ваш UIN
будет удалён.
Просьба отнестись с пониманием.Администрация www.icq.com"

Моя девушка чуть не повелась: "Ну ты же мне рассказывал про взлом сайта КИП. Могли же базы увести"  :Smiley: 

Короче, я поступил бы умнее и вместо черного списка написал бы, что базы КИПа были взломаны и ваш номер используется спамерами, так что подтвердите, что вы человек  :Wink:  Думаю, многие бы повелись  :Smiley: 

НО ВЫ НЕ ВЕДИТЕСЬ  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

Забавный развод  :Smiley:

----------


## TANUKI

> Забавный развод


Так главное, если даже пугается человек, которому постоянно я прожужживаю уши про разводы и безопасность, то представьте, сколько блондинок и лОхов ведется  :Smiley:

----------


## valho

> "  593214686 (16:09:39 19/05/2009)
> "Ну ты же мне рассказывал про взлом сайта КИП. Могли же базы увести"


Чёт меня тоже уже достали с этим, думаю самый лучший способ ничего не говорить, буду целее. Одному, двум можно кто понимает, а остальные ну их...

----------


## Lexxus

> "  593214686 (16:09:39 19/05/2009)
> 
> Моя девушка чуть не повелась: "Ну ты же мне рассказывал про взлом сайта КИП. Могли же базы увести"


И увели таки  :Wink: 

Все друзья перебежали на mirandу после этого)))
Вообще чаще всего приходит безобидный спам, типа вот интересный тест... При чем приходит от тех, кто юзает qip...
Как только клиент поменяли - тишина и покой...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Вообще чаще всего приходит безобидный спам, типа вот интересный тест... При чем приходит от тех, кто юзает qip...
> Как только клиент поменяли - тишина и покой...


т.е. спам идет только от пользователей qip другим пользователям qip? по идее если номер засвечен в базе спаммеров, то какой клиент не ставь, хоть даже официальный, спам идти будет

----------


## Lexxus

Для *ScratchyClaws*: если бы...

Спам выглядит так:




> Привет. помоги, плиз.  зарегься по ссылочке, если не трудно. сильно выручишь. и проведи пару боев, там система боя прикольная и займет всего пару минут ;-) приглядись может самому понравится. с меня причетается  www. rpg-online.3dn.ru






> Мне понравилось гarмoничный сервис *THUMBS UP* www .llfe.ru


И прочее прочее прочее...

Я конечно не вирусный эксперт, но, думаю, на этих сайтах ничего безобидного нет  :Wink: 
Приходят спам только от тех, кто юзает *QIP*...
Те, кто использует Miranda, rnq, &rq, qutIM и прочие открытые клиенты - таким делом не страдают.

----------


## priv8v

Объясняется это проще - квип популярнее. Поэтому давайте немного уйдем в математику.

Есть общее число юзверей. Некий Х% из них юзает квип, а некий Y% из них юзает другие ICQ-клиенты. Причем Y% << X%. А если брать каждый Y1%, Y2% и т.д - они соответствуют клиентам отличным от квипа (например Y1 - миранда, Y2 - крыса и т.д), то можно увидеть, что каждый из них еще меньше X% чем общий Y%. 

Регулярно уплывают пароли от асек где-то у 10% от величины (X% + Y%). А т.к X>Y, то соответственно паролей больше уходит у тех, кто сидит на квипе. Пароли уходят через брут по диапазону номеров на один и тот же пароль. 
+ учитываем трояны, которые также тянут пароли - учтите кол-во тронов, тянущих пароли от квипа и кол-во троев, тянущих пароли от других клиентов. 

+ в догонку стоит учесть, что на квип приходят сразу неопытные юзвери - они и составляют большинство тех, у кого уводят пассы, а на миранду скорее *переходят* люди, чем приходят изначально - т.е они уже стреляные воробьи. 

Думаю, что аргументов хватит.

----------


## valho

> Мне понравилось гarмoничный сервис *THUMBS UP* llfe.ru


Уже наверно десятый такой вижу одинаковый, мне один знакомый в этой асе прислал, говорю ему - ты чё офигел, он мне даже ответил - ой прошу прощения это тестовая проверка

----------


## Torvic99

> ......
> Я конечно не вирусный эксперт, но, думаю, на этих сайтах ничего безобидного нет 
> Приходят спам только от тех, кто юзает *QIP*...
> Те, кто использует Miranda, rnq, &rq, qutIM и прочие открытые клиенты - таким делом не страдают.


Я пользуюсь квипом и мне пару раз прилетал такой спам от чела который сидит на оф. аське



> Пpикинь хороший опрос :-) ццц.deth-test.ru





> Вот тоже вeceлый oпpоc :-) ццц.you-bio.ru





> Зaцeни безупречный oпpоc :-) ццц.life-date.ru


 
Как оказалось пароль у него в аське был ну очень сложный  :Huh: 
После того как он сменил пароль - спам прекратился.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Для *ScratchyClaws* Приходят спам только от тех, кто юзает *QIP*...
> Те, кто использует Miranda, rnq, &rq, qutIM и прочие открытые клиенты - таким делом не страдают.


из вашего сообщения следует, что после смены клиента спам перестает идти от этого пользователя

----------


## Lexxus

> спам от чела который сидит на оф. аське


Осмелюсь предположить - не официальной аськи, а аськи с mail агента  :Wink: 




> после смены клиента спам перестает идти от этого пользователя


Да, это действительно так  :Wink: 
Даже если вы смените пароль учетки и продолжите пользоваться qip - увы не спасет...

Вот доказательство:




> Вот глянь www. army-iq.ru прикольный тест, скажеш потом результат


Человек сменил пароль, но не слез с qip...


Просто надо иметь ввиду, используя qip вы соглашетесь передать все пароли, которые введете в процессе работы - на их сервер.
Я не говорю, что qip плохой клиент, нет, клиент очень хороший, "гибкий" на своем уровне..., но не стоит забывать о недавнем взломе...

Вообще, говорят, что давно было взломано, потом пришли школьники, и давай прикалываться.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

смелые, однако, утверждения  :Smiley: 
Только у меня больше половины контак-листа на qip и спам ни разу от них не приходил )))

----------


## Lexxus

Ну как бы факт остается фактом.

У меня тоже из 100 человек в листе более половины используют qip, и спама также нет.

Просто как только начинается спам - меняется клиент, спам прекращается.
Вы сами посудите, разве вы это:



> Вот глянь army-iq.ru прикольный тест, скажеш потом результат 
> 
> Мне понравилось гarмoничный сервис *THUMBS UP* llfe.ru
> 
> Привет. помоги, плиз. зарегься по ссылочке, если не трудно. сильно выручишь. и проведи пару боев, там система боя прикольная и займет всего пару минут ;-) приглядись может самому понравится. с меня причетается  rpg-online.3dn.ru


Примите за спам? Это безобидные сайты, которые приходят от друзей...
Главное, чтобы вы ничего не поняли поставить волшебное слово: *Привет ,* (со смайликом естественно)
Чтобы вышло так: Привет  :Smiley: , вот глянь _вставь безопасный сайт_ прикольный тест, скажеш потом результат 

Заметели, что звучит лучше ?! Я даже раньше думал, во друг дает... такую чушь присылает, неинтересную, раньше хоть ссылки на анектоды присылал... 

В последнее время присылают ссылки с конкрусом на МакБук, потом приходит сообщение: "Ну блин, почему ты не проголовал."  
(точно не могу описать, но выглядит очнь правдоподобно, что пишет друг... сайт то же безобидный, и там действительно конкурс)

Просто вы можете этого не замечать сами, думая, что человек это сам прислал, т.к. хотел показать какой мол сайт хороший нашел.

повторяю, такое есть... но не у всех поголовно...
Либо просто мне так повезло, что не спамят больше.

----------


## Torvic99

А я бы посоветовал вашим друзьям от которых приходит спам сходить в раздел "Помогите" и проверить компьютер по правилам. :Rtfm:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

*Lexxus* во-первых не надо тут публиковать активные ссылки, а то фиг его знает, что там на этом сайте  :Wink: 

во-вторых я, хоть и девушка, спам от реального_сообщения_от_друга отличить в состоянии. Если я говорю что спама нет, значит его действительно нет  :Wink: 

шлющим спам нужно, как уже написал *Torvic99* обратится в Помогите или к хорошему специалисту который почистит комп от вирусов, после чего сменить все пароли. И спама не будет  :Smiley:

----------


## Lexxus

Для *ScratchyClaws*, не читайте через строчку, я уже раз 5 пишу, что сайты безопасные  :Smiley: 
Но ссылки убрал. Если вам не приходит, то могу только порадоваться.

Для *Torvic99*, без толку, ничего подозрительного не находилось, *XL* не даст соврать  :Smiley:  
См. на пару постов вверх - пишу же, после смены клиента спам идти перестал. 
(Куда же пропали наши зловреды?)

Вот некоторые интересные вещи...
Ссылка раз Блог davaeron
Ссылка два ссылка ведущая на Хабрахабр
Ссылка три Форум Казахстана (по-моему)

Я бы то же в это не верил, если бы не видел это собственными глазами  :Wink:

----------


## Karlson

в свете последних событий тема стала очень интересна..  :Wink: 
с меня пошел спам, но не всем, а как то выборочно. пока зависимость не установил - не было времени покопаться. 
Пошел спам с номера супруги и с моего. на компе стоит авира, завтра буду плотно изучать вопрос.. 
клиент -  квип обычный..

----------


## ScratchyClaws

а если просто сменить пароль?

лично от меня спам шел 1 раз, это был меил-агент, и как оказалось к моему ящику просто подобрали пароль, сменила на более сложный и все прекратилось

*Добавлено через 7 минут*




> Но ссылки убрал.


можно все ссылки сделать неактивными? не только в одном сообщении  :Smiley:

----------


## Lexxus

Для *ScratchyClaws*, я же писал




> Даже если вы смените пароль учетки и продолжите пользоваться qip - увы не спасет...


Пусть попробует сменить клиент... (удалив qip отовсюду) - и посмотрит.
Если спам продолжит идти, значит что-то подхватили, а если нет - то qip... увы, уже не тот icq клиент которому стоит доверять.

На работе у меня rnq и Миранда  :Smiley: 
Дома у обоих qutIM

----------


## valho

Несколько лет назад собрал миранду, через гейт на Jabber.ru подключился на Mail.ru и ICQ так буквально через 5 минут стало столько спама идти и по аське и по майлу, просто жуть

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Lexxus

*valho*, дык, как я понимю спам приходил к тебе, а не от тебя  :Wink: 
Это две разные вещи.

Вот еще от одного пришло:



> Тебе понравится непосредственный сервиc *JOKINGLY* ввв.your-life-info.ru


Угадайте с 3-х раз какой у него ICQ клиент?  :Wink:

----------


## bolshoy kot

Lexxus, QIP?  :Wink:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

У меня qip, но спам фактически не приходит ну за редким исключением. А если и приходит то только от в большей части от моих контактов, некоторые из которых завсегдатай раздела "Помогите "

----------


## mbabichev

Вот еще сообщение из лога спамбота:




> 200970339 : Tue Jun 02 2009 16:08:20 : Сообщение : Вас приветствует Администрация ICQ! Если Вы и дальше хотите пользоваться услугами ICQ, то должны активировать свой UIN. Для этого отправьте бесплатное смс-сообщение на короткий номер 2090 с текстом:  id28064962  (это ваш порядковый номер) Если Вы не активируете свой UIN, то он будет автоматически УДАЛЕН через 24 часа. В случае блокировки профиля, претензии не принимаются. С уважением, Администрация ICQ.


До сих пор не удалили  :Smiley:

----------


## Wiesel

Ух ты, модный развод, однако  :Smiley:  У меня вот ОЧЕНЬ хотят мой почтовый ящик - уже несколько писем с разных адресов, якобы от администрации почты. Одно письмо даже на английском (хотя почтовый сервер на *.ру). И всем "администраторам" непременно для подтверждения, что это именно я, нужно указать логин и пароль. Если верить этим сообщениям, я их (сообщения) уже даже не должен был прочитать из-за удаления ящика  :Smiley: 

_Хотя, как правило, предупреждают везде, где только можно: настоящая администрация того или иного сервиса (почтового или еще какого) никогда не спросит ваш пароль._ Он ей не нужен.

Также народ часто ведется на "бесплатные" смс на короткие номера. Я вот фигею, когда читаю на "нефарте" о том, как тот или иной перец словил вирус и заплатил или повелся на лохотрон и заплатил. Доверчивый народ, доверчивый  :Smiley:

----------


## valho

Мне тут целую войнушку устроили, да и не только по icq, из за блокировки в воте одного форума



> drayz66 on Втр 30 Июн 2009 17:03:28
>     “Идиот - спамер, забаненный на сайте и форуме!”
> drayz66 on Втр 30 Июн 2009 18:54:54
>     “Убогий завистник и кидала! Был забанен на форуме и теперь гадит!”
> valho Срд 01 Июл 2009 00:56:49
>     “Я не интересуюсь ICQ и на этом форуме не был зарегистрирован”
> drayz66 Чтв 02 Июл 2009 13:20 :11
>     “Не вешай лапшу на уши!! Ты забанен давно)) Потому и решил нагадить))МРАЗЬ!”


Ну вот скажите нормальные люди так могут обращаться?

----------


## Lexxus

супруге пришло:




> 350756667 (12:06:33) 
> 350756667 хочет авторизоваться. Причина: ВНИМАНИЕ !!! Администрация ICQ
> Здраствуйте, Ваш ICQ номер в черном списке базы данных номеров.В течение суток Вам необходимо активировать номер повторно, отправив бесплатное смsms на номер 6008
> с текстом #start1 t4472.Тем самым доказав что Вы не робот.В противном случае Ваш UIN будет удалён. Просьба отнестись с пониманием.Администрация [урл]www.icq.com[/урл]


Глянул поиск по этому номеру... Какая то Света... 
Вполне возможно - что это результат действия какого то вируса... Либо, кто-то юзает уязвимости qip'а по полной программе...
Кстати, интересное наблюдение... зашел в свой акк через web (на qip.ru) - отключил:
1) Записывать историю на сервер
2) Записывать mblogi
3) Не уведомлять вообще ни о чем.

Так нет... как назло, приходят уведомления и все равно записываемся на mblogi...

----------


## oosetr

у меня тож такое приходит каждый день, только смысл текста в том, что просят прислать смс я кобы из-за того, что аську удалят по причене неактивности или восстановления базы, но это такой бред! КАк можно вообще вестить на все эти смс-лохотроны?
А в аське я вообще ни одну ссылку никогда не открываю, это просто бред и антиспам стоит

----------


## Мяу

Еще одна из разновидностей подобного развода.  :Furious3: 
Пришло вот такое:

_В связи с переполнением базы данных, администрацией icq было принято решение об удалении неактивных номеров. Если Вы пользуетесь Вашим номером и не хотите чтоб он был удален, Вам нужно его активировать. Для этого отправьте SMS на номер 7122 с текстом 444get UIN, где UIN номер вашего ICQ.
Стоимость сообщения для МТС бесплатно, для остальных операторов она составляет 1 рубль.
С уважением, администрация icq_

----------


## gdn

> Еще одна из разновидностей подобного развода. 
> Пришло вот такое:
> 
> _В связи с переполнением базы данных, администрацией icq было принято решение об удалении неактивных номеров. Если Вы пользуетесь Вашим номером и не хотите чтоб он был удален, Вам нужно его активировать. Для этого отправьте SMS на номер 7122 с текстом 444get UIN, где UIN номер вашего ICQ.
> Стоимость сообщения для МТС бесплатно, для остальных операторов она составляет 1 рубль.
> С уважением, администрация icq_


Я вот одного понять не могу, вроде на заключения договора о предоставлении услуг короткого номера указываются личные данные /хотя бы номер кошелька веб-моней или подобных/ - неужели нельзя с этим бороться начать, да хотя бы и со стороны операторов связи непонятно почему нет реакции - на репутации это все сказывается далеко не озитивно. Кстати и не понятно, почему нельзя заблокировать эту возможность /"премиум" смс/ даже по письменному обращению. Ед. оператор где это возможно Скайлинк, за что я им весьма благодарен - но как можно избежать навязывания услуг на которые я не подписывался у других /отличных от ТП/ не понятною

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Блокировка возможна и производится... другое дело, что сервис продолжает существовать зарегистрировавшись повторно... или регается сразу несколько  номеров, первый палиться его прикрывают начинает использоваться второй итд... Другой вопрос что операторы предоставляющие такую услугу, за счет смс своих клиентов не криво живут, так как в основном им от смс достается 60% Если опретаторов законодательно заставить следить за тем что реально идет по этим номерам... как заставили хостинг провайдеров следить за тем чтоб на их серверах не было детской порнографии... но кто же будет убивать курицу несущую золотые яица?

----------


## Buldozer

Приходил такой спам:




> _Здравствуйте, число интернет-пользователей достигло почти 1 миллиарда, поэтому, пользователи-мошенники, интернет-воры, хакеры будут просто удалены. 
> Так что производится тщательная проверка всех интернет-пользователей, пользователей ICQ, эллектронной почты и т.д. Для подтверждения того, что Вы не спам-робот, мошенник, интернет-вор отправь смс с текстом 78377482 на номер 7122 (для России), или на номер 4171 (для Украины).
> SMS бесплатна, её цена равняется цене обычного сообщения (до 2 рублей), так как она всего лишь подтверждают Вашу личность. 
> Если Вы не отправите SMS Вы будете удалены навсегда из интернет-мессенджеров! 
> Спасибо Вам за помощь в развитии безопасности интернета!_


Самое удивительное что это прислал юзер с ником *rXTjOWD0xq8JARFUIy*, думаю врядли администрация ICQ или qip будет регатся под таким ником. :Wink: 

Настоящая стоимость смс-сообщения: http://www.smsrent.ru/tariffs/RU/7122/?id=8

----------

